# Has anyone Switched Tier 2 ICT - Partner Dependent VISA to Tier 2 General



## SHUCHI08 (Jun 12, 2014)

Im working on a spouse dependent VISA . My Spouse has a Tier 2 ICT from April 2012 . There is no option for ILR under this visa category. We have been in this country for 2 years continuous and have a young daughter . Under Tier-2 ICT visa laws we will be forced to go back after 5 years. 

I have found a sponsor who can sponsor my TIER 2 GENERAL VISA. Once i have got my tier 2 General Visa my husband can switch his visa and can become my dependent. This should than allow us to stay in country and apply for ILR after 5 years. 

I just want to know if anyone has swiiched VISA like this before ?
Could there any complications here ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, I'm pretty certain your husband can apply in UK, but read the PBS guidance first:
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ent_data/file/313319/DEP_guidance_04-14_2.pdf


----------



## SHUCHI08 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks Joppa

I have 2 scenarios : 

1. I want to switch from Tier 2 ICT partner dependent to Tier 2 General . My ICT dependent visa was granted for 2 years in 2012. Now extension of this for 3 years is in process.

2. My partner to switch from Tier 2 ICT main applicatant to tier 2 general spouse dependant 

I understand both these switches could be possible, but just sure as not heard from anyone


Thanks again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's not a very common occurrence so that's why.


----------



## Deepali Dmello (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Shuchi, regarding you switch from tier 2 (ICT) dependent to tier 2 general query? Did you manage to sort that? 
My husband and me are in the same situation and wondering if it was possible.


----------

